

Ask HN: What documentary films inspired you the most? - Jack_R


======
LarryMade2
American Splendor - About comic creator Harvey Pekar, who isn't an artist,
just a storyteller. But was the creator of some popular cult-classic comics
detailing his ordinary life tribulations and trials. Creativity comes in all
forms.

Koyaanisqatsi, Powaqqatsi - these are usually more considered artsy films but
they also small views of different cultures busy at work and how they
interact.

Some of the early Nova series programs (early = 1980's) they had some really
great stuff such as the Exploratoruim - its history and a really good bit
about how they designed/built exhibits (with the founder, Dr. Frank
Oppeheimer)... and another one on Open Spaces, particularly centering on the
public spaces in New York and the studies of maximizing planning and design
for public usability. It just illustrated to me there are a wide variety of
real life problems in need of solutions.

Bell Science Educational Series - (1956-64, available on VHS) covers a lot of
ground in many aspects of sciences (not just physics and chemistry) Very
approachable for a kid from the sticks. :-)

------
27182818284
The entire Connections series. I know it is going through a revival right now
thanks to Reddit and such, but I grew up on the VHS tapes from the local
library. I'm sure it had an impact on my life, even if I'm not 100% clear what
that impact was.

------
mjn
I like the _city symphony_ style of low-narrative documentary films from the
early 20th century, which depict the rhythms and textures of a modern city.

Examples:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berlin:_Symphony_of_a_Metropoli...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berlin:_Symphony_of_a_Metropolis)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_with_a_Movie_Camera>

------
tagabek
Indie Game: The Movie

Minecraft: The Story of Mojang

I would love a documentary that is like M:TSoM, but solely about app
developers.

------
l33tbro
Stanley Kubrick: A life in pictures

Man on Wire

Most stuff by Herzog

Transcendent Man - Ray Kurzweill

Die Hard (just kidding)

------
woohoo
The Imposter - maybe not inspiring but an amazing documentary.

------
hyperberry
Startup.com

Exit Through the Gift Shop

Ilha Das Flores

------
freeclimbfree
The Money Masters by Bill Still

